# Hard time removing carb



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

I'm having a hard time removing this carb from my craftsman snowblower, I assume it's stuck on the back Gaskin, anything I can do? 

The threaded rods, do they unscrew and then the card will come out? I know I need to remove the throttle link, what's the best way to do this from?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i usually tap the carb with a rubber mallet. you'll have to replace gasket anyway. when you pull off, tilt carb to remove throttle arm. give it a little lube spray so it slips out easier.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

sadly i have found it easier to jam 2 nuts to each other and remove the studs to remove the carbs on the newer OHV motors , reverse going back on 1 stud at a time


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Use Vicegrips to remove the studs.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

Do the studs just pull out straight?


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

yes straight out after they turn loose from the head, vice grips work but can damage the threads if not careful that's why simply jamming 2 nuts together flange to flange using the inner to turn out, the outer to turn in has worked well for me.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It looks like the end of the studs have an external Torx head. You could try buying a set of external torx sockets (sometimes they are called female torx sockets), after which you should be able to remove the studs from the head.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

captchas said:


> yes straight out after they turn loose from the head, vice grips work but can damage the threads if not careful that's why simply jamming 2 nuts together flange to flange using the inner to turn out, the outer to turn in has worked well for me.


Good idea, I'll see what size of nuts I need.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

use the ones you took off to remove the covers, 10mm head 6mm thread just put them flange to flange, remove and reuse reinstall the same way you took them off

db
not so cheap up in canada as we can get them for down in the usa


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Buy a female torque socket, remove the studs, then use a rubber mallet. It's sticking on both the gasket and studs. Put Never-Seize on the internal stud threads.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Im confused. why does he have to remove studs to remove carb? I have never done that.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

because it makes it easier to remove the linkage for some one that's never done it .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Normally you don't have to remove the studs! But there has been times the carb sticks. The picture shows 2 black spacers or washers, there may be sticking there. A careful whack with a rubber mallet may all that is necessary, but it may not. I'd do the whack first only because I'm lazy to pull out my female torque set, but because I have the female torque set, I wouldn't whack too hard.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> Im confused. why does he have to remove studs to remove carb? I have never done that.


Don't get me wrong if I don't have to then cool but the dam thing won't move.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ibra0078 said:


> Don't get me wrong if I don't have to then cool but the dam thing won't move.


I understand now. it is easier that way. I have just never had to do it. have had stubbornly stuck carbs that i just whacked with a rubber mallet. you could maybe spray some penetrating oil with the blower supported on it's bucket maybe on the studs? I don't know. probably some corrosion on studs with the carb case maybe?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a Flange on the stud hidden by the gasket that Prevents the carb from coming off, and Vicegrips work Fine.


----------



## ibra0078 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thank-you everyone, managed to use some vice grips on the head and they both came off. The carb came with replacement linkage, should I switch it if the existing one looks fine?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

You should be able to turn the studs loose with a vise grip on the end of the stud at the male Torx part, otherwise you need a female 
Torx socket. The studs hold the carburetor on, and they are not that tight.
If you use a pliers or vise grip, don't grab it by the threaded area, only grab it by the Torx area at the very end.
I have used a 4 or 5mm socket 6 point and that worked. I think it was a 4mm, I would have to look at my socket again, it could have been a 3mm, it was a very small one and it always worked on several different ones I removed.
A 12 point small mm or inch socket works sometimes as would using a Jam nut against another nut. They are not that tight.


----------

